# Surviving Axis Aircraft



## Yerger (Jun 16, 2009)

Have enjoyed this site for years, new here so don't know if it's been posted before


Preserved Axis Aircraft


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty handy little site, thanks for posting.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2009)

It would be wonderful if someone had the time and money to put these wonderful aircraft back into the air.

Good site, thanks for tipping us off.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2009)

What a TON of history. I bet some of those get restored.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 17, 2009)

I was watching a show on History Channel I believe, that over in Germany there is a huge cave full of German planes. They were stock piled there torwards the end of the war incase the Germans needed reserves. Supposedly the planes are full of fuel, armed and ready to go. They have a few hints of where they might be, but havent pinpointed it. Anyone have a idea is this is true. Could you imagine the impact of finding this place and the possible excellent shape these planes are in. Oh, what I wouldnt do to find this place.


----------



## Yerger (Jun 17, 2009)

Some of those private owned on the site I posted will fly. 

I'd rather not see the last couple or sole examples of things fly. Better left in a museum.

The site is great for Japanese stuff and Italian, otherwise I'd know where many examples are (or that they even existed).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> I was watching a show on History Channel I believe, that over in Germany there is a huge cave full of German planes. They were stock piled there torwards the end of the war incase the Germans needed reserves. Supposedly the planes are full of fuel, armed and ready to go. They have a few hints of where they might be, but havent pinpointed it. Anyone have a idea is this is true. Could you imagine the impact of finding this place and the possible excellent shape these planes are in. Oh, what I wouldnt do to find this place.



Near Echterdingen there is supposed to be an underground complex with aircraft in it. The complex is flooded however, so no one has been down there for years.

Same goes for the airfield that I work at. It was a former Luftwaffe base, and there is a massive underground complex, not sure if there is anything down there though. It is flooded as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2009)

God that must be tempting........


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 17, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Near Echterdingen there is supposed to be an underground complex with aircraft in it. The complex is flooded however, so no one has been down there for years.
> 
> Same goes for the airfield that I work at. It was a former Luftwaffe base, and there is a massive underground complex, not sure if there is anything down there though. It is flooded as well.





Has there ever been talks of draining them, or even using divers to explore. Or is it just too risky to even attemt any of it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know, like I said nothing is confirmed if anything is down there at all or not.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 18, 2009)

You would figure that if that stuff was down there, someone would already have made a attempt to explore them. I would send some of those little RV's to explore.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's an awesome site!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

It is a nice site.
I like that it was updated roughly a month ago too.
Not like some sites that haven't been updated in years.


Wheelsup


----------



## ThunderThud (Jun 21, 2009)

Awsome Link Thanks!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you Yerger for sharing the link. Great stuff!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 21, 2009)

Another good website is:

WWII Wreck Sites In Norway


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, that's a cool site too.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2009)

Dozens of Japanese aircraft relics are said sleeping underground of YOKOTA Air Base in Tokyo.
That base is a USA territory. Someone please dig them out before they totally return to soil.


----------

